# OWLler bei der Grenzsteintrophy 2014?



## exto (14. November 2013)

Tach zusammen...

hat sich hier im OWL - Abteil schon mal jemand Gedanken über die Grenzsteintrophy gemacht, oder will vielleicht jemand 2014 mitfahren?

Ich will's, nachdem ich 2012 gnadenlos abgeraucht bin, noch mal angehen. Wär' doch ganz nett, mal n Paar Gedanken und Tipps auszutauschen...


----------



## Panama1970 (15. November 2013)

Holla,
ich beschäftige mich schon länger mit dem Gedanken, habe aber momentan das Problem das mich ein zweiter Bandscheibenvorfall nicht so richtig auf`s bike lassen möchte.

Aber wer weiss, vllt klappt es ja doch. Würde ich gerne mal in Angriff nehmen.


Solong Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

